# Computer desk with enclosures



## zuesowns (May 8, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has made a computer desk with enclosures?


----------



## LizardLady (May 8, 2011)

zuesowns said:


> Just wondering if anyone has made a computer desk with enclosures?



Don't know if this would work... I can't get any darn work done now, damn aps... Imagine how it would be with an ENCLOSURE built into it! :lol:


----------



## Kurto (May 8, 2011)

My office is ¾ herp room!


----------



## sookie (May 8, 2011)

Hoping to have a herp room when we move house,except for squish the beardie,he wouldn't like being away from the busy family goings ons.nosey dragon that he is.


----------



## Darkhorse (May 8, 2011)

My current study desk is covered with click-clacks and right beside it is a bank of 5 enclosures... it used to be called my study, it's now my rep room.


----------



## Dan40D (May 9, 2011)

I've been thinking about this for when we move and i can get some more snakes. The sketchup below shows roughly what i had in mind with 3 enclosures 90x45x45cm to house 3 Antaresia's, drawing is not to scale but you get the drift. Computer monitor would obviously go under the enclosure on the left.


----------



## zuesowns (May 10, 2011)

That looks like a awesome setup Dan40D.

I was thinking about having monitor in the center with enclosures on either side but I watch movies/music from my PC so I wouldn't want to stress the snake out with vibrations from the sub.



Kurto said:


> My office is ¾ herp room!


 
Any pictures kurto ?


----------



## calebs92 (May 10, 2011)

you should get all 3 of the Antaresia's like stimson spotted and children. and looks like its gonna be a very good desk.


----------



## Kurto (May 10, 2011)

zuesowns said:


> Any pictures kurto ?



this is one side of the room


----------



## lmaowner (May 10, 2011)

yes, i have im really sorry i dont have a pic i will keep looking for 1 but i have 2 standard desks one on top of the other (no draws)


----------



## Dan40D (May 10, 2011)

calebs92 said:


> you should get all 3 of the Antaresia's like stimson spotted and children. and looks like its gonna be a very good desk.



Thats the plan, perhaps a paternless childreni and a platinum mac to go with my wheatbelt stimmie.


----------



## jacks-pythons (May 10, 2011)

kurto...........one word...............AWESOME


----------



## melluvssnakes (May 11, 2011)

Kurto, where did you get that bamboo from? It looks awesome. And I really love the black colour, I'm guessing it would make the snakes stand right out.


----------



## GeneticProject (May 11, 2011)

I ditched the computer desk and moved the computer out of my office to fit another rack and another 30 geckos. Who needs an office anyway haha.

Cheers Barf


----------



## Damiieen (May 29, 2011)

Anyone got anymore pics?

Kurto that looks amazing i really like the black enclosures they look alot better then white.


----------



## woody101 (May 29, 2011)

Kurto said:


> this is one side of the room



DAMN! mate you have one awesome herp room can we get pics of the full room ??? and what do you use for heat? pannels with lights on during the day or each have there own lights on


----------



## bluey87 (May 29, 2011)

lol i been tryin to talk my mrs into lettin me put the kids in one room and turn the smaller bedroom into a snake/lizard room, its not up for debate tho i lost miserabely


----------



## cadwallader (May 29, 2011)

*fs*

Wow Kurto that looks amazing

wonder if i could fit that set up in my 3 by 3 uni room??? hmmm


----------



## bucket (May 29, 2011)

kurto where did you get the material from.
did you get it buildt for you or DIY
very nice job i made my three enclosures no way near as good as yours
how many seperate enclosure is there
fantastic work i get sick of the old corner t.v cabinets transfers this looks so much better in black instead of white


----------



## bluey87 (May 29, 2011)

but yeh kurto that is really amazing u gotta be really proud of it awesome setup


----------

